# warum keine Scheibenbremsen?



## motocrossandi (8. Juni 2006)

hallo,
warum gibt es auf keinem BMX scheibenbremsen?
mich nerven die V Brakes ziemlich :kotz: 
#
mfg andi


----------



## Prunni (8. Juni 2006)

Es gibt an Bmx Rädern auch keine V-Brakes sondern U-Brakes oder Caliper (an älteren Modellen meisst vertreten als VR-Bremse).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (8. Juni 2006)

weil scheibenbremsen mit ihrem hydraulikdichtungshitechquatsch viel zu anfällig sind. ne ordentlich eingestellte u-brake reicht vollkommen aus. und wer ne bremse brauch, die berge versetzen kann, sollte mal n bissl an seiner technik feilen.


----------



## >>Bullet<< (8. Juni 2006)

was is caliper? o0
u-brakes? kann das aus deinem satz nich ganz rauslesen ob das nur ne andere bezeichnung is oder ob caliper auch an bmxen vertreten sind


----------



## gl3n (8. Juni 2006)

Doch kann man, ist was anderes, wenn ich den Satz verstanden habe. 

Und Scheibenbremsen am BMX?  Am BMW okee, am BMX wird das nix


----------



## pax (8. Juni 2006)

fährst du trial oder wozu? ich kann mich über u-brake nicht beklagen da die ordentlich zupackt, ist halt ne einstellungssache.


----------



## gl3n (8. Juni 2006)

pax schrieb:
			
		

> fährst du trial oder wozu? ich kann mich über u-brake nicht beklagen da die ordentlich zupackt, ist halt ne *einstellungssache*.



Wie zweideutig


----------



## man1ac (8. Juni 2006)

weil die scheiben bei grinds o.ä. schnell an arsch gehen bzw verbiegen


----------



## Tobster (8. Juni 2006)

es gibt och an bmx v brakes, sin beispielsweise an race bmx zu finden, oder an günstign bmx rädern -- ansonsten reicht ne gut eingestellte u brake  ... scheibn würdn verbiegn des is korrekt so


----------



## DirtJumper III (8. Juni 2006)

is genauso ne frage wie: warum am bmx keine bmx-federgabel?!?


----------



## domip2 (8. Juni 2006)

ich hab gestern ne federgabel in nen altes bmx gebaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingsCrown (8. Juni 2006)

Ich hab gestern ein BMX Rahmen an mein MTB gebaut.


----------



## gl3n (8. Juni 2006)

Ich bin ein echter Gangster


----------



## W4hlurn3 (9. Juni 2006)

so ne scheibe is doch nen toller grindguard oder nich?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (9. Juni 2006)

Bin in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie eine "gut eingestellte" U-Brake gefahren. Halte ich für ein Gerücht. Aber wer braucht schon Bremsen ...


----------



## vollepullebmx (9. Juni 2006)

ich würde mir V-Brakes wünschen ich glaube eine V-Brake ist im BMX nicht in


----------



## bnaK (9. Juni 2006)

lol...meine is schon ne gut eingestellte aber mit den sahcne da mit der bremse von wegen brauch man nich...hast recht! 
aba manchma isse doch ganz nützlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4l3x (9. Juni 2006)

KingsCrown schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab gestern ein BMX Rahmen an mein MTB gebaut.




Das ist jetzt bestimmt ein "fettes" chopperfahrrad, oder?


----------



## King Jens one (10. Juni 2006)

bmxer sind ein wenig anders als mountain biker wir brauchen keine scheibenbremse. Würde bestimmt geil aussehen so ein Downhill bmx


----------



## frontlinepunk (10. Juni 2006)

warum nicht!? weil geht a r s c h, oder? leider gabet meinen rahmen nicht mit cantisockeln (dirtbike, kein bmx), sonst hätte ich auch keine blöde scheibenbremse...


----------



## gwathdraug (10. Juni 2006)

öhm erstens... beim bmx ...wofür braucht man richtig gut eingestellte bremsen??
also bei dh etc... versteh ich es ja noch ... aber ne scheibenbremse am bmx ist wie ne scheibenbremse am hund ... geht zu schnell kaputt ...zviel technik, die kaputtgehen kann ...und zur not tut es auch der fuß


----------



## Nathol (10. Juni 2006)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Bin in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie eine "gut eingestellte" U-Brake gefahren. Halte ich für ein Gerücht. Aber wer braucht schon Bremsen ...



Gestern hättest du die Möglichkeit dazu gehabt: Einer der 2 Kulmbacher hatte nämlich ne Flybikes Bremse und laut meiner Bruder war sie sehr geil. Es haben aber IMO immer noch ein paar Trialerbremsbeläge gefehlt, dann wäre es perfekt gewesen .


----------



## MZeiter (10. Juni 2006)

Wieso ist beim BMX die U-Brake eigentlich so weit verbreitet?

Ich meine ne V-Brake ist technisch doch viel einfacher,lässt sich besser einstellen und hat mehr Power!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (10. Juni 2006)

vollepullebmx schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde mir V-Brakes wünschen ich glaube eine V-Brake ist im BMX nicht in



du solltest nicht soviel auf der website von schaak und glinka surfen, dann weisst du das in sein nicht wichtig ist  



			
				gwathdraug schrieb:
			
		

> öhm erstens... beim bmx ...wofür braucht man richtig gut eingestellte bremsen??
> ...und zur not tut es auch der fuß



es soll leute geben, die können einen fufanu auf dem geländer halt nicht ohne bremse bzw mit dem fuss  oder einen tailtap, oder einen canadian nosepick , oder, oder, ...

frage: warum keine bremsfallschirme am bmx? HALLO, GEHTS NOCH?


----------



## man1ac (10. Juni 2006)

fahr doch einfach brakeless dann habt ihr den stress mit dem bremseneinstellen nciht


----------



## MZeiter (10. Juni 2006)

man1ac schrieb:
			
		

> fahr doch einfach brakeless dann habt ihr den stress mit dem bremseneinstellen nciht



Fahr doch einfach brainless,dann hast du den Stress mit dem nachdenken nicht.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (10. Juni 2006)

oh, der herr über mir kam mir zuvor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frontlinepunk (11. Juni 2006)

MZeiter schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ist beim BMX die U-Brake eigentlich so weit verbreitet?
> 
> Ich meine ne V-Brake ist technisch doch viel einfacher,lässt sich besser einstellen und hat mehr Power!




das frag ich mich auch schon ewig...


----------



## AerO (11. Juni 2006)

ich finde ne u-brake ist besser an die rahmenform angepasst, dh es stehen keine weit gespreizten bremsarme vom rahmen ab, an denen man hängen bleiben könnte, wie es halt bei ner v-brake der fall ist.


----------



## frontlinepunk (12. Juni 2006)

hmmm... naja... gut... aber die pegs stehen doch auch ab...  

hmm... hab mich heute mal auf ein bmx gesetzt... musste aber heftigst mit den füssen bremsen, die vorhandenen bremsen sind doch schon eher so ne art "geschwindigkeitsregulierer" oder!? würd mich mal interessieren, wie man so ne bremse gescheit einstellen soll - aber son rotor saugt auch hammermäßig kraft, oder?


----------



## Nathol (13. Juni 2006)

Die Pegs stehen aber an solchen Stellen ab, an denen sie nicht stören. Hast du schonmal eine Flatlander mit ner V-Brake gesehen? Wie soll der da noch das VR scuffen, wenn er andauernd an die Bremsarme anstößt?

Und es gibt die "perfekte" U-Brake mit Rotor: Geminikabel oben, Rotor, 2 untere Rotorkabel, Flybikes U-Brake und Plazmatic Spanish V-Fly Brakepads.
So sollte die perfekte Kombo(imo) aussehen. Und ich bin mit meiner Evolver gar nicht mal so weit von der Flybikesbremse entfernt. Mir fehlen nur noch die Bremsblöcke.
Zum Einstellen: Man kann die Federstärke und den Abstand zur Felge einstellen und das kann manchmal wunder bewirken.


----------



## evil_rider (13. Juni 2006)

MZeiter schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ist beim BMX die U-Brake eigentlich so weit verbreitet?
> 
> Ich meine ne V-Brake ist technisch doch viel einfacher,lässt sich besser einstellen und hat mehr Power!




weil ne v-brake
1. hässlich ist wie die nacht
2. man schön drinne hängen bleibt
3. sie an den seiten raussteht, wodurch punkt 2. zustande kommt und man sich die waden drann auf macht
4. man sie ziemlich schlecht, unterhalb der sitzstreben anbringen kann, was punkt 2. + 3. nochmal deutlich einen draufsetzt...


----------



## evil_rider (13. Juni 2006)

frontlinepunk schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm... naja... gut... aber die pegs stehen doch auch ab...
> 
> hmm... hab mich heute mal auf ein bmx gesetzt... musste aber heftigst mit den füssen bremsen, die vorhandenen bremsen sind doch schon eher so ne art "geschwindigkeitsregulierer" oder!? würd mich mal interessieren, wie man so ne bremse gescheit einstellen soll - aber son rotor saugt auch hammermäßig kraft, oder?




die pegs, sind aber nicht im weg der wade... ich bin der depp!


----------



## hanneStreet (13. Juni 2006)

brakeless is ja meiner meinung nach stylisch und mehr nicht (fufanu etc. nur für pros wenn brakeless)...und wer zu dumm ist ne u-brake ordendlich einzustellen sollte sowieso die finger vom bmx lassen.


----------



## frontlinepunk (13. Juni 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> die pegs, sind aber nicht im weg der wade... ich bin der depp!




??? was hängt ihr euch den so am ersten satz auf, der war doch nur ein späßchen...

naja... whatever...


----------



## frontlinepunk (13. Juni 2006)

hanneStreet schrieb:
			
		

> brakeless is ja meiner meinung nach stylisch und mehr nicht (fufanu etc. nur für pros wenn brakeless)...und wer zu dumm ist ne u-brake ordendlich einzustellen sollte sowieso die finger vom bmx lassen.



oh mann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cy-baer (13. Juni 2006)

Hab mal BMXer getroffen die haben so kleine Fetzen Tesafilm an ihre Felgen geklebt, die sind dann beim bremsen warm geworden und haben so ne schöne Gummidreckklebeschicht hinterlassen.


----------



## AerO (13. Juni 2006)

is ja wirklich ne überaus tolle idee.


----------



## crossie (13. Juni 2006)

ich will dass alöx wieder da is  

is ja nich auszuhalten was hier im bmx unterforum für threads offenbleiben.


----------



## man1ac (13. Juni 2006)

das is js der richtige schwchsinn wenn dan beutzt mam bitumen das zeig klebt dann wenigsten richtig


----------



## UrbanJumper (13. Juni 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> ich will dass alöx wieder da is


macht der ein praktikum im kongo oder so? kein internet?


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2006)

wohl immer noch i-net probleme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (13. Juni 2006)

ihr seid echt der hammer - rofl...


----------



## UrbanJumper (13. Juni 2006)

sag doch einfach nix, wie rofl wär das denn bitte?


----------



## Molox (13. Juni 2006)

wie jetzt?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (16. Juni 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> sag doch einfach nix, wie rofl wär das denn bitte?



och, ich halt nicht so gern hinterm berg


----------



## >>Bullet<< (16. Juni 2006)

pax schrieb:
			
		

> fährst du trial oder wozu? ich kann mich über u-brake nicht beklagen da die ordentlich zupackt, ist halt ne einstellungssache.



wie kommst du auf trial?
kenne fast keinen trialer der hinten scheibe fährt ^^


----------



## pax (16. Juni 2006)

also ich hab hier mal 2 damit rumspringen sehn, sollte auch eher andeuten dass es dort zumindest theoretisch die möglichkeit hat, beim bmx erkenn ich beim besten willen keinen sinn.
und jetzt lass die diskussion bitte nicht wieder ernst werden, ich find es echt lustiger über die zusammenhänge von pegs und scheibenbremse zu philosophieren bzw hier mitzulesen...


----------



## |BÖS3R| (16. Juni 2006)

Mir kommt's so vor dass man mit U-Brakes die Bremswirkung viel besser dosieren kann (vorrausgesetzt sie ist richitg eingestellt) als mit ner V-Brake. Bei Manuals komm ich mit ner V-Brake garnich klar. Mit U-Brake dagegen schon.


----------



## >>Bullet<< (17. Juni 2006)

Versuch mal Manuals ohne Bremse  

so nun aber wieder ontopic. ^^


----------



## Flatpro (18. Juni 2006)

poldi sagt zu euch allen: vollidiot ey!


----------



## evil_rider (19. Juni 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> die pegs, sind aber nicht im weg der wade... *ich bin der depp*!




ricktick, dir sollte bewusst sein, das dir als moderator, solche änderungen untersagt sind...

desweiteren, halte dich mal aus der BMX sparte fern, hier hast du soviel zu suchen wie ich im RR-bereich... danke fürs gespräch!

depp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <<fixstern>> (19. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-BMX-20-GO-EA...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BikerHaNni (20. Juni 2006)

LOL


----------



## Nepommuck (20. Juni 2006)

GOIL !!!
Ich sag so:  2 Pegs und dann beide hinten????
Lukas P: Ey klaro man, wer sowat kooft macht nur Icepicks! Vollidiot ey!


----------



## >>Bullet<< (20. Juni 2006)

<<fixstern>> schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-BMX-20-GO-EA...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



is doch voll cool
mit klingel auch noch
perfekt für die straße gerüstet

und die pegs sind dazu da, damit sich n cooler freund draufstellen kann, dachte ich ?


----------



## <<fixstern>> (20. Juni 2006)

hauptsache scheibenbremse am BMX...


----------



## easyrider2 (10. Juli 2006)

hi,

is ne magura hs 33 am bmx fahren uncool?
gruß


----------



## DirtJumper III (10. Juli 2006)

ja


----------



## AerO (10. Juli 2006)

u-brake oder garkeine bremse. alles andere ist nicht gestattet.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (11. Juli 2006)

Kaum aus Berlin wieder da und schon Arbeit für mich 

Da Aero mit seinem Post ja im Grunde alles gesagt wird der Thtred jetzt dicht gemacht. Diskutiert über Sachen über die es etwas zu diskutieren gibt.

Brian Lopes hatte vor nicht allzu langer Zeit mal ein Prototyp Race BMX mit XTR Discs und Schaltung. Aber das wurde nach kurzer Zeit eingestampft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

